# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2011



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 23:23)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Ago 2011 às 12:31)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui Agosto começa bem, com alguma chuva e algum vento, e com a temperatura a esta hora ainda nos *16.3ºC*.

Mínima de *13.9ºC*.


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2011*

bons dias.
céu nublado com vento moderado.
Tº actual *26ºC*


----------



## Serrano (1 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

Algumas gotas de chuva na Covilhã, com 27ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2011 às 18:33)

boas

dia de ceu encoberto por aqui, com algumas pingas durante a hora do almoço... o vento nao apareceu por aqui, 
extremos: 16.9ºC de minima  e 23.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 22.7ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Há cerca de meia-hora caiu um aguaceiro na Covilhã (talvez 0,5mm a 1 mm) que deu para molhar tudo e ficar aquele cheirinho a terra molhada.

Continua a pingar ocasionalmente e o ambiente negro a sul anuncia a possibilidade de mais chuva nas próximas horas.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

Tenho informação de familiares da outra estação que tenho em Póvoa de Cervães, junto ao Mondego, que terá caído um aguaceiro na última meia hora e terá acumulado quase 2mm...


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui, caíram uns pingos entre as 10h e as 13h, muito esporádicos. Depois ao meio da tarde, por volta das 16h caiu já um aguaceiro que ainda fez barulho de pingos mais grossos. Neste momento está a pingar novamente!

O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado. O ambiente tem-se mantido fresco, tendo estado mais quente e abafado pela hora de almoço, por volta das 13h.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Ago 2011 às 20:42)

Como o Paulo H já referiu, esteve um dia bastante agradável, está a chover neste momento, e se alguém vier aqui para a zona dou o conselho de terem cuidado com a estrada, vê-se bastante óleo no piso :|.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2011 às 20:46)

Por cá, foi um dia passado no meio dos bosques, na aventura e em picknik, bastante agradável, com céu nublado, vento moderado, chuva esporádica, mais notável ao fim da tarde, mas ainda sem acumulação igual ou maior a 0,5mm... 

Actuais 20,0ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2011 às 21:10)

moderadamente .
Tº actual *20.3ºC* e * 70%HR*


----------



## Norther (1 Ago 2011 às 21:17)

neste momento chove bem com 1.2 mm
 18.8ºC, 
85% HR


----------



## Norther (1 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

Aproxima-se trovoada de sul da Cova da Beira


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2011 às 21:32)

sta tudo calmo por aqui, caiu um breve aguaceiro mas com pingas consideraveis... sigo sem vento e com 19.1º


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2011 às 21:44)

Norther disse:


> neste momento chove bem com 1.2 mm
> 18.8ºC,
> 85% HR



a final estamos com humidade parecida 77% e 19.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2011 às 21:46)

Tudo calmo, com neblina e pingas dispersas, esperando a dita cuja... 

Actual 19,2ºC.


----------



## Norther (1 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

panda disse:


> a final estamos com humidade parecida 77% e 19.4ºC




É verdade, penso que a minha zona seja mais húmida que prós teus lados devido ao ribeiro que por aqui passa 

Muitos relâmpagos prós lados de Idanha-a-Nova e Monsanto, alguém de lá pode confirmar? penso que vai passar ao lado da Cova da Beira


----------



## Paulo H (1 Ago 2011 às 22:06)

Por aqui continuam a cair pingos! O vento esse parou completamente, pelo que o ambiente fresco aguenta-se bem!


----------



## martinus (1 Ago 2011 às 22:08)

Mogadouro, Bragança

Tivemos um aguaceiro moderado, que começou pelas 19.20 e durou uns 30 minutos. Acho que ainda se ouviu um trovão ou dois ao longe.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

Noite de chuva pela Covilhã. Não muito intensa, mas certinha e há momentos ainda pingava.

Parece-me que o grosso da precipitação passou a leste daqui, junto à raia (como confirma a imagem mais recente do radar do IM). Aliás, durante a noite, foram visíveis clarões ao longe, na direcção leste/sudeste.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2011 às 01:06)

A actividade convectiva tem sido moderada e prossegue para norte, só que a este da fronteira 

EUCLID


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi calma, sem grande chuva, o dia chega encoberto sem vento nem chuva... sigo com 19.4ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2011 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Chove de forma moderada com uma temperatura actual de 16,5ºC, que é também a mínima do dia. Há tanto tempo que não chovia que nem reparei que o meu pluviómetro não estava a funcionar... Na estação do IPB a precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de 9,4 mm.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Ago 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia.

Manhã calma, nublado, amena e sem chuva, tal como a noite, ainda nada acumulou.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Ago 2011 às 12:50)

Depois da chuva de ontem à noite, tempo bastante fresco para a época e céu encoberto.


----------



## panda (2 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento.
ontem  *1.0mm* .
hoje  *0.7mm* .
Tº actual *26ºC* e *28%HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2011 às 20:59)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente na rua muito bom,actual 21.9ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2011 às 22:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia... nao houve vento durante o dia... 

extremos: 18.8ºC de minima e 25.1ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 20.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2011 às 23:01)

Boas,vento fraco de W/NW,actuais 18.8ºC e 75%HR.

Dados de ontem 16.0ºC / 31.1ºC mais 2.0mm.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2011 às 00:05)

Actuais 17.8ºC com 79%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Uma bela manhã por Trás-os-Montes, com muito sol, e uma mínima de 11.7ºC


Neste momento já mais quente... (*22.3ºC*)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2011 às 15:49)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã nevoeiro até pelas 8h e fresco...muito bom ,céu limpo com subida da temperatura,actual 29.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2011 às 21:20)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate as 11h, depois disso o ceu tornou-se limpo e assim esteve... 
o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 17.5ºC de minima e 27.0ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 23.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2011 às 22:43)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 22.9ºC e 58%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 32.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2011 às 00:04)

Vento fraco com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (4 Ago 2011 às 00:08)

Boas noites neste momento céu limpo com 19.4ºC
vento nulo
70% de HR
1022 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2011 às 08:44)

Céu nublado,  neblina e algumas fracas abertas, com vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 17,7ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2011 às 11:28)

Céu limpo, vento moderado de SW.

Actuais 22,1ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Weatherman (4 Ago 2011 às 13:01)

Céu pouco nublado 

Temperatura:26,8ºC


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2011 às 14:17)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 30ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Fil (4 Ago 2011 às 15:25)

Boas, céu com nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 27,2ºC.

Mínima esta manhã de 16,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

Boas tardes.

Ambiente na rua mais ...céu limpo e algum vento de W,actual 34.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2011 às 18:05)

O vento a ficar moderado e a fazer já descer a temperatura  com 32.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2011 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate as 11h, depois disso o ceu esteve limpo, no entanto tornou-se muito nublado... o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde... 

extremos: 17.5ºC de minima e 26.4 ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nubado, vento fraco e sigo com 22.8ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

ceu algo nublado por nuvens altas
19.8ºC
87% HR
1021 hpa 
vento NW muito fraco


----------



## Norther (5 Ago 2011 às 13:28)

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens
27.3ºC
35% HR (humidade)
1015 hpa (pressão atmosférica) com tendência para descer
vento de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2011 às 17:56)

Boas tardes.

Noite quente e muitas nuvens altas pela manhã...neste momento céu limpo e vento moderado de W,actual 30.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.9ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Boas,por aqui o vento de NW vai refrescando o ambiente na rua ...com 28.3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2011 às 20:33)

O vento continua moderado de NW com 24.4ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Bela formação, ao final da tarde, a sul da Covilhã.


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2011 às 22:36)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Bela formação, ao final da tarde, a sul da Covilhã.



Bela lenticular. Parece uma nave espacial.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2011 às 23:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, e com vento fraco durante a tarde... 
extremos: 19.8ºC de minima e 26.1ºC de maxima...

actuais: 

estou em Gouveia, onde esta tudo calmo, sem vento ceu nublado e sigo com uns agradaveis 20.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2011 às 23:56)

Algum vento com 20.6ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Geiras (5 Ago 2011 às 23:59)

Excelente foto *PedroNTSantos*!!


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 08:57)

Céu nublado, chuva fraca mas constante, e vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 19,1ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2011 às 09:16)

Lapa, Sernancelhe.

Nevoeiro, vento fraco de oeste e morrinha.

Belo dia de... Outono.


----------



## VILA REAL (6 Ago 2011 às 10:03)

Manhã cinzenta, com morrinha. Péssimo dia para quem vai fazer viagens pois o piso certamente que se apresentará escorregadio.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 10:05)

AnDré disse:


> Lapa, Sernancelhe.
> 
> Nevoeiro, vento fraco de oeste e morrinha.
> 
> Belo dia de... Outono.



Estou a imaginar a quantidade de quedas na Volta...


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 10:24)

Céu nublado, chuva fraca e vento moderado de NW.

Actual 19,9ºC, e ainda 0,0mm.


----------



## Norther (6 Ago 2011 às 12:13)

por aqui céu parcialmente nublado ja caiu um aguaceiro mas muito pouquinho
estão 21.4ºC
87%HR
vento 4.3km/h de NW com rajadas de 12Km/h
1016 hpa

Vim a pouco da Torre-Serra da Estrela, onde iria fazer uma caminhada o vento soprava forte juntamente com aguaceiro intenso a temperatura rondava os 13ºC as 10 da manhã


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 12:17)

Céu nublado, sem chuva e vento moderado a intensificar de W.

Actual 20,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2011 às 19:45)

Tarde agradável, já com mais sol que nuvens, céu azul bem colorido e vento fraco.

Actuais 22,9ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2011 às 20:17)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros fracos acompanhado com vento fraco a moderado... 
os extremos de ije nao tiveram grande amplitude termica... 
18.5ºC de minima e 23.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado e com algum nevoeiro que vai descendo da serra deve estar muito nevoeiro acima dos 1000m... o vento esta muito fraco e sigo com 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

Boas noites.

Manhã de muitas nuvens e tarde para ficar limpo ao final da tarde...ambiente mais fresco hoje devido ao vento moderado de manhã e tarde,mais calmo agora com céu limpo,actual 20.4ºC e 80%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

O vento moderado novamente de W/NW com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2011 às 12:22)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, e ambiente agradável com vento fraco.

Actuais 22,1ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2011 às 14:10)

Tarde bem agradável, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e brisa bem simpática.

Actual 23,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

Boas, por aqui estão 23,4ºC que é também a máxima momentânea e céu praticamente limpo. Mínima esta manhã de 12,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2011 às 22:36)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo com o ambiente na rua mais morno...vento mais moderado para a tarde,actual 20.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 31.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2011 às 23:12)

boas

dia agradavel por gouveia com sol e com uma subida de temperatura... 
nao houve vento

extremos: 16.1ºC de minima e 26.6ºC de maxima

ja estou em santa comba onde esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com 19.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 00:16)

Vento de NW com 19.5ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2011 às 08:00)

bom dia

o dia começa com o ceu limpo mas com nevoeiro  que vem da barragem... nao ha vento e sigo com 19.2ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Ago 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 18,4ºC.

Mínima de 10,1ºC aqui e 7,3ºC na estação do IM.


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2011 às 10:20)

Por aqui o vento tem estado moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Céu limpo e temperatura a rondar os 22ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Ago 2011 às 11:03)

Bom dia, céu limpo e *21.9ºC*

Noite fresquinha, mínima de 8.7ºC na minha zona.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 13:53)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo e um vento moderado de N/NE muito seco...já tocou o alarme na cosola de HR baixa de 10%HR...actual 30.9ºC e 12%HR.


----------



## Serrano (8 Ago 2011 às 14:07)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2011 às 14:14)

Tarde amena, com muito sol, céu dum azul intenso e vento moderado refrescante de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 15:28)

Vento de N com 32.1ºC e 12%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

Tº actual *30ºC* e *20% HR*.
céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Boas,céu limpo e tarde com ambiente ainda na rua morno ...os próximos dias já não serão iguais ,actual 32.1ºC e 16%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 21:25)

Boas,céu limpo e temperatura ainda alta,vento fraco de N,actual 27.7ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2011 às 22:55)

Ambiente ainda morno com 26.1ºC e 24%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2011 às 23:23)

começou a fazer vento e a temperatura começou a subir de um momento para outro
actual *26.1ºC* e *20% HR*.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

boas

po raqui o dia foi de sol e de algum vento durante a tarde... 
extremos: 16.2ºC de minima e 27.3ºC de maxima~

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 19.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

Vento de N com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2011 às 07:35)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, com vento moderado de leste e sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Ago 2011 às 09:13)

7.3ºC de mínima em Brangança ontem segundo o IM

Isto é normal em Agosto?


----------



## Z13 (9 Ago 2011 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Hoje a noite já foi mais agradável, com uma mínima de *12.3ºC* na minha estação.

Neste momento estão *19.6ºC* e um belo dia de sol


----------



## Z13 (9 Ago 2011 às 10:34)

F_R disse:


> 7.3ºC de mínima em Brangança ontem segundo o IM
> 
> Isto é normal em Agosto?



O meu pai, ontem de manhã, a 900mts de altitude, junto a Bragança, registou com o carro *+3,5ºC*...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2011 às 10:50)

F_R disse:


> 7.3ºC de mínima em Brangança ontem segundo o IM
> 
> Isto é normal em Agosto?



É fresco, não o mais frequente, mas também não será anormal. 






_Fonte: IM_


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 13:20)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o  já chegou para se instalar durante alguns dias...não dá assim muito jeito ...mas é verão e já com um dia de céu limpo  e vento fraco,actual 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 14:57)

Vento fraco com 34.2ºC e 18%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Ago 2011 às 16:19)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o calor também aperta, a temperatura está nos *36.3ºC* e a HR nos *21%*.

Mínima de *17.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

Vento fraco de E,actual 36.1ºC e 15%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 18:51)

Ambiente ainda muito  com 36.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 36.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2011 às 18:56)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e sempre com vento fraco de leste, so agora ao meio da tarde e que acalmou... 
extremos daqui sao de 16.0ºC de minima e 33.7ºC de maxima

actuais: calor e ceu limpo com alguma briza sigo com 32.8ºC


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2011 às 20:30)

Boas Tardes estou com 29.3ºC e 20% humidade

tive uma temperatura máxima de 34.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2011 às 21:12)

Vento fraco com 31.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2011 às 22:14)

o vento sopra novamente fraco, mas é só aqui... onde vivo e a zona mais alta de santa comba, fui tomar um cafezinho no centro da cidade e só corria uma fraca briza... 
sigo ainda com uns quentes 27.1ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2011 às 23:14)

Boas, céu limpo e temperatura de 19,5ºC. Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 27,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 00:13)

Ainda uns excelentes 27.3ºC e 21%HR com vento de N/NE.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2011 às 07:49)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu limpo com algum vento fraco de leste e sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Ago 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 20,7ºC.

Mínima de 14,4ºC aqui, 10,6ºC na estação do IM e 10,3ºC na estação da ESA (ando com mínimas muito altas aqui em casa ).


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 11:28)

Boas

Por aqui o vento está em geral, fraco e do quadrante NE.
Céu limpo e temperatura a rondar já os 30ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 13:36)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e vento fraco e  de Este,actual 34.3ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2011 às 13:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Céu limpo e vento fraco e  de Este,actual 34.3ºC e 31%HR.



Com esta brisa de ESTE, ainda aumentará uns 3 ou 4C até às 16h/17h! Uns 38C pelo menos..


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2011 às 14:20)

34ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 15:21)

Paulo H disse:


> Com esta brisa de ESTE, ainda aumentará uns 3 ou 4C até às 16h/17h! Uns 38C pelo menos..



Boas,mais perto dos 39.0ºC ,actual 37.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (10 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

Neste momento estão 36.8ºC 

A SE, em Espanha, vêm-se alguns Alto Cumulos com algum desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

Boa tarde, tarde quente com 28,3ºC neste momento (32ºC na estação do IM) e céu 100% limpo.

A mínima foi de 14,0ºC.


----------



## Norther (10 Ago 2011 às 18:52)

por aqui estão 35.8ºC com céu limpo
a máxima foi de 36.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

boas

dia quente com vento fraco da parte da manha parando durante a tarde... 
o ceu esta limpo mas com fumo... 
extremos: 21.4ºC de minima e 35.2ºC  de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo mas com fumo sem vento e sigo com 33.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

Boas,fim de tarde muito  e sem vento,actual 36.4ºC e 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 38.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 21:06)

Na rua ainda com uns 31.8ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2011 às 21:18)

tudo calmo por aqui mas com um cheiro intenso a fumo, nao ha vento e sigo ainda com uns quentes 27.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Dia bem quente por Bragança! 

A temperatura variou entre os *12.7ºC* e os *34.2ºC*

A sorte foi a existência de vento constante, que sempre ajudou a aguentar!

Neste momento temperatura em queda, *21.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Vento fraco de NW com 28.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Ago 2011 às 23:09)

Máxima de *37.9ºC* às 16:16.

Por agora a noite segue agradável com *25.8ºC* e *27% *de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2011 às 23:54)

Subiu para os 29.3ºC e vento fraco de NW .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2011 às 07:57)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, desta vez sem vento e com uns agradaveis 22.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Ago 2011 às 09:16)

O dia promete, 28.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2011 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

A manhã acordou quente e abafada, com o cheio dos malditos eucaliptos queimados dos incêndios.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

A tarde segue muito quente e com ambiente abafado, seguindo as pisadas da manhã. O céu mantém-se amarelado pelo fumo, tornando a luz do sol de um alaranjado doentio.

Não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Boas tardes .

Bruma e ambiente muito ...vento fraco com 34.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 14:28)

Nuvens altas e um calorão com 36.3ºC .


----------



## Geiras (11 Ago 2011 às 14:29)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Nuvens altas e um calorão com 36.3ºC .



É que está mesmo! 37ºC por aqui 

Pode ser que mais logo hajam surpresas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Vento fraco com 37.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

Céu a começar a ficar nublado por Cirrus e Alto Cumulos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

Vento fraco de SE,actual 37.1ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2011 às 18:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, sem vento so agora ao fim da tarde e que se levantou vento o que provocou uma queda ligeira de temperatura... 

extremos: 18.7ºC de minima e 35.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e oeste e sigo com uns quentes 31.7ºC


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2011 às 18:50)

Tº actual *35.4ºC*.
a máxima foi de 38.2ºC


----------



## Norther (11 Ago 2011 às 19:00)

panda disse:


> Tº actual *35.4ºC*.
> a máxima foi de 38.2ºC



eu na minha tenho 36.1ºC a máxima registada foi de 36.9ºC, mais quente pos teus lados
 e 21% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 19:22)

Boas tardes.

Tarde muito quente e vento fraco,actual 36.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.5ºC / 38.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui a máxima foi de 31,5ºCe a mínima de 17,6ºC.

Por agora estão 28,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Boas,vento de W,actual 30.2ºC .


----------



## Z13 (11 Ago 2011 às 23:25)

Por aqui, registei o 2º dia mais quente do ano, com uma máxima de *37.3º*


A mínima ficou em 12.5ºC e neste momento ainda registo *23.4ºC*


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

Norther disse:


> eu na minha tenho 36.1ºC a máxima registada foi de 36.9ºC, mais quente pos teus lados
> e 21% HR



a tua zona é mais fresca . 
mas no site da meteocovilha tambem foi registrado *38ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2011 às 23:57)

Nuvens a sul e vento fraco...na rua 28.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2011 às 08:48)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas... nao ha vento e sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 10:44)

Boas 

Parece que vem aí animação céu muito escuro a Este, ainda em Espanha.


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 13:00)

Pena não ter por aqui uma máquina, há mammatus definidas no céu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 13:01)

Boas tardes .

Por enquanto ainda não ...céu muito nublado e mais fresco que não podia estar melhor ,actual 28.8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 14:26)

WunderMap (14h00)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 14:30)

Céu muito nublado e escuro com trovôes a sul com vento fraco,actual 28.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2011 às 14:30)

por aqui o ceu esta esbranquiçado, nao se veem nuvens defenidas mas nota-se uma linha escura  na serra da estrela...
 o vento sopra fraco de direção variavel, a temperatura esta instavel, ja esteve nos 33ºC ja esteve nos 30ºC e agora estao 31.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 14:35)

Vamos a ver o que o nosso S.Pedro nos reservou para hoje , mas já está céu nublado por nuvens altas(acho), e como disse o Ricardo, está bem escuro para os lados da Estrela. 

O vento aumentou consideravelmente de velocidade , estando moderado a forte em rajadas, desde que o céu começou a encobrir a meio da manhã, e já de manhã a pressão caia com uma valor de 1013hPa à 9h.

Está um ambiente quente a abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Por aqui já  e grossa...agora só falta saber a duração ...mais fresco com 27.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Mas que frustração  Bastantes Mammatus no céu e eu sem uma máquina...

Neste momento pinga de forma dispersa e ouve-se trovões a Sul.

28ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 14:50)

Puz umas fotos no tópico do Sul, mas não devem divergir muito do que se veria em Castelo Branco, visto que estou em Nisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 15:02)

Só pinga com cheiro a terra molhada  com 25.6ºC,muito bom.


----------



## Serrano (12 Ago 2011 às 15:05)

27ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã e ameaça de chuva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 15:26)

Trovão bem forte nas redondezas ...muito escuro a SE e vento moderado de SE,actual 26.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 16:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Trovão bem forte nas redondezas ...muito escuro a SE e vento moderado de SE,actual 26.2ºC.



Confirmo, por aqui levantou-se do nada vento bastante seco e quente com rajadas moderadas/fortes que foram suficientes para derrubar cadeiras e mesas de uma esplanada.

Neste momento pinga e ouvem-se trovões ao longe mas alguns deles bastante audíveis


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 16:33)

Céu continua nublado com 25.9ºC.os pingos renderam 0.2mm.


----------



## adiabático (12 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

Parece que estão do lado certo da coisa. Aqui por cima já são só nuvens altas. É a Norte que parece ainda haver alguma actividade.


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

Céu limpo por aqui, excepto pela névoa e uma coluna de fumo a SW... 

Temperatura actual de 31,8ºC, já chegou aos 32,1ºC. Mínima de 19,1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 16:44)

Neste momento está mais calmo. Visto estar ainda algum calor pode ser que ainda haja mais alguma coisa.
Saliento que o Instituto de Meteorologia colocou o interior norte e centro em aviso amarelo até às 22h do dia de hoje devido à *precipitação* e *trovoadas*.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Ago 2011 às 17:11)

Por aqui só céu nublado... resta aguardar.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 17:38)

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00
* * *
Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) – 39,4 ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto – 37,3 ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe) – 37,2 ºC
Vila Real (Cidade) – 37,0 ºC
Cabril – 36,9 ºC
Miranda do Douro – 35,6 ºC

Fonte: IM


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 17:42)

Céu nublado, ambiente abafado, vento moderado a forte em rajadas. Esperando alguma animação. Será?


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 17:59)

Esta tarde:






Fonte: Institut für Meteorologie





Fonte: NASA


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2011 às 18:33)

boas

continua o ceu esbranquiçado agora com o sol a expreitar mas deixou-se de ver a serra da estrela e a linha negra por la contiua ... o vento continua fraco a moderdado... sigo ainda com uns abafados 30.2ºC

extremos: 18.5ºC de minima e 33.1ºC de maxima


----------



## Geiras (12 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

*Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2011*


Gerofil disse:


> A célula procedente de Espanha que se deslocava para oeste apresentava bastantes* mammutes *do seu bordo ocidental e ameaçava o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade. Acontece que, nesta época do ano, em que se aproximam as vindimas e muita fruta atinge o seu estado de maturação, há o recurso à utilização de artefactos pirotécnicos que impossibilitam o desenvolvimento de *cumulonimbos*. A partir das 12h30 ouvia aqui em Estremoz explosões que se seguiam numa cadência de cerca de uma por segundo (procedentes de norte e nordeste) … Com isso, parou o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e o céu agora já está quase limpo.





Acabei agora de ouvir cerca de uma dúzia de bombas mas não sei em que zona foi.

Isto é inadmissível... 

Céu encoberto e 24ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Ago 2011 às 19:57)

Por um lado é compreensível, porque a precipitação por ventura intensa iria estragar as vindimas e as campanhas da azeitona, mas não deixa de ser inadmissível. Cá em casa, não se produz muito, porque o terreno é pouco, mas o meu avô tem hectares e hectares de vinha e olival, e não sei até que ponto não seria melhor deixar chover à vontade e estragar o quase nada que sobra de cachos, e salvar muita oliveira, carvalho, azinheira e castanheiro que está a secar. Estes impotentes estão a violar direitos civis, sejam eles quais forem ao privar a chuva quem precisar. Isto é decerto CRIME!

Voltando à conversa que cabe a este tópico, está tudo igual, muito escuro na Estrela, e com sol a tentar espreitar, mas já com ambiente mais suportável...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 20:15)

Pedro disse:


> Por um lado é compreensível, porque a precipitação por ventura intensa iria estragar as vindimas e as campanhas da azeitona, mas não deixa de ser inadmissível. Cá em casa, não se produz muito, porque o terreno é pouco, mas o meu avô tem hectares e hectares de vinha e olival, e não sei até que ponto não seria melhor deixar chover à vontade e estragar o quase nada que sobra de cachos, e salvar muita oliveira, carvalho, azinheira e castanheiro que está a secar. Estes impotentes estão a violar direitos civis, sejam eles quais forem ao privar a chuva quem precisar. Isto é decerto CRIME!



Uma pequena explicação: o uso de foguetes serve para evitar a precipitação em forma de granizo; não entendam o uso de foguetes para evitar a ocorrência de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 20:16)

Muitas nuvens e o sol aparecer pelo final do dia...o vento passou a fraco e a tarde esteve abafada,actual 25.7ºC e 61%HR.

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 29.8ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2011 às 23:02)

boas

estou em Gouveia a passar estre fim de semana... esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 24.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Boas,algumas nuvens e sem vento,actual 24.5ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2011 às 11:44)

Bom dia, a temperatura sobe rapidamente e já vai nos 26,7ºC depois de uma mínima de 18,4ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Ago 2011 às 12:50)

Manhã de nevoeiro tarde de soalheiro, diz o povo e com razão. Depois duma manhã mais fresca que o costume dos últimos dias, o sol já vai brilhando, e a temperatura sobe calmamente, e o vento é fraco.

Actuais 22,5ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 14:23)

Boas

Por aqui estão 32.5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2011 às 19:13)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo com subida de temperatura ...final de tarde com o vento moderado de W/NW,actual 30.9ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 34.6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (13 Ago 2011 às 19:31)

Boas

31.5ºC e céu limpo. Durante a tarde ainda apareceu alguma nebulosidade mas em pequena quantia.

Durante o dia de ontem o que se destacou mais foi a frente de rajada que se sentiu com alguma intensidade e que arrastou com ela ar bastante quente. Este fenómeno durou pouco mais de 2 minutos. Quanto à precipitação, apenas pingos dispersos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2011 às 21:47)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco...ambiente mais fresco,actual 24.6ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2011 às 00:28)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 21.6ºC com 66%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2011 às 12:30)

bom dia 
por Gouveia o  dia de ontem foi de nevoeiro ate as 9h depois disso o ceu esteve limpo.
o vento soprou temporariamente fraco durante o meio da tarde... 

extremos de ontem: 18.0ºC de minima e 29.7ºC de maxima 

hoje o dia começou igualmente com nevoeiro ate por volta das 9h... 
actuais: ceu limpo vento muito fraco e sigo com 26.7ºC


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2011 às 15:36)

Boas tardes neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas e estão 31.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2011 às 17:23)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo juntamente com nuvens altas...ambiente ,vento moderado de SW/W,actual 32.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2011 às 19:43)

Muito sol e vento moderado agora de W/NW,actual 29.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 34.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2011 às 21:52)

Boas,algum vento de NW com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2011 às 00:00)

Actuais 21.9ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2011 às 10:11)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Actuais 23,4ºC, a subir muito rápido, e 67%HR.


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2011 às 13:16)

por aqui céu limpo com 28.7ºC vento fraco 2.9 Km/h SW


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2011 às 14:36)

Céu limpo, vento fraco. 

Actual 28,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Ago 2011 às 17:22)

Boas, estou com 28,9ºC (máxima momentânea) e céu limpo. Mínima esta manhã de 17,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

boas

o dia de ontem em Gouveia foi de ceu limpo e sem vento, com uma pequena descida de temperatura: 19.2ºC de minima e 28.5ºC de maxima

hoje ja estou em santa comba, onde o dia começou com ceu limpo mas com alguns restos de neblinha que vinham da costa... o vento sopra fraco a moderado desde o inicio da tarde... sigo com 27.3ºC

extremos de hoje: 18.2ºC de minima e 29.1ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2011 às 20:14)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu limpo e ambiente ,actual 29.4ºC e 52%HR com vento moderado de W.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 35.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2011 às 20:53)

Boas,o ambiente na rua lá vai ficando bom ...actual 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

Tudo calmo  com 25.0ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

Actuais 23.1ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Ago 2011 às 10:54)

Céu muito nublado
Temperatura nos 20,6ºC


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

34ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2011 às 14:38)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o sol só apareceu por volta das 10h30m...dormilhoco ...muito nevoeiro e nuvens baixas,com o nevoeiro a aparecer pelas 5h da manhã...portanto, alguma frescura pela manhã .

Neste momento céu limpo com algum vento entre SW/SE,a temperatura em recuparação mais lento até ao momento,actual 31.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 15:35)

Boa Tarde!

A estação do Pinhão, às 14h (13h UTC), marca *37,0ºC* 

Deverá ir aos 40ºC...


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2011 às 16:06)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> A estação do Pinhão, às 14h (13h UTC), marca *37,0ºC*
> 
> Deverá ir aos 40ºC...



Mais uma actualização, e a estação do Pinhão está com *38,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2011 às 16:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais moderado de S/SE,a temperatura já em alta,actual 33.0ºC e 22%HR baixa,depois de ter já atingido a máxima de HR hoje 99%.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Ago 2011 às 16:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> actual 33.0ºC e 22%HR baixa,depois de ter já atingido a máxima de HR hoje 99%.



Bom isto explica o orvalho que se podia ver hoje de manhã na relva e o vento fresco (e delicioso) que se podia sentir hoje de manhã .


----------



## Fil (16 Ago 2011 às 16:39)

Boas, por aqui 31,4ºC com céu limpo. A mínima por pouco não foi tropical: 19,7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2011 às 16:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Hoje o sol só apareceu por volta das 10h30m...dormilhoco ...muito nevoeiro e nuvens baixas,com o nevoeiro a aparecer pelas 5h da manhã...portanto, alguma frescura pela manhã .
> 
> Neste momento céu limpo com algum vento entre SW/SE,a temperatura em recuparação mais lento até ao momento,actual 31.3ºC.



De facto o nevoeiro foi uma ocorrência agradável por aqui, e algo rara para Agosto.

Pelas 4h da manhã já se fazia sentir neblina na zona sul da cidade, pude constatar.

Segundo relato de colega de trabalho vindo da covilhã (onde já fazia algum calor), apanhou com o nevoeiro por volta das 9h logo no nó da Soalheira!

No satélite era visível a neblina/nevoeiro formado ao longo da  bacia do tejo até espanha. 

Ontem ainda consultei o GFS por volta das 3h30/ 4h da manhã, constatando que hoje pode aparecer por aqui ainda mais cedo (meia-noite), por estranho que pareça!

Que surpresa agradável, aquele fresquinho..


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2011 às 17:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina ate as 13h depois disso o ceu esteve sempre limpo, com um vento moderado desde que levantou a neblina. 

agora a coisa de meia hora o ceu começou a encobrir novamente por neblina 
apesar do vento a sigo com 25.5ºC e com 67% de humidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2011 às 22:34)

Boas,céu limpo e com ambiente a ficar lentamente fresco ,vento fraco de S/SW,actual 20.5ºC e 76%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 33.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2011 às 23:52)

extremos de hoje: 21.0ºC de minima e 26.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto vento muito fraco e sigo com us agradaveis 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

Boas,por aqui já se vai sentindo alguma neblina no ar,actual 17.1ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2011 às 09:15)

boas

a manha esta a ser de ceu encoberto pela neblina, nao ha vento e sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2011 às 12:28)

a neblina ja era, agora o ceu encontra-se limpo, mas com uma bruma branca no horizonte... nao ha vento e sigo com 23.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2011 às 15:36)

Boas tardes.

Manhã fresca e alguma neblina fraca...céu limpo e vento fraco de SW/S,actual 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com céu limpo e vento de SW/W,actual 31.8ºC e 24%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 33.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2011 às 20:32)

Dia de sol, neblina pela manhã com ambiente fresco, e tarde agradável.

Actual 21,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Vento de W com 25.7ºC e 41%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento e sigo com uns frescos 18.5ºC

extremos: 18.6ºC de minima e 27.8ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Boas,vento de W com 22.9ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 00:26)

Tudo calmo com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Boas tardes.

Nuvens altas a virem de sul ...subida lenta da temperatura com vento fraco de SE,actual 30.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2011 às 13:23)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro mas dissipando-se logo nas primeiras horas... nao ha vento e sigo com 24.8ºC... tive uma minima de 14.6ºC 

bem como finalmente a familia esta de ferias, vamos passar alguns dias a Gouveia... daqui a pouco reporto a partir de lá


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 14:48)

Boas,mais nuvens altas e vento fraco de S/SE,actual 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 16:56)

Nublado por nuvens altas e vento de S/SE,actual 31.0ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2011 às 17:12)

boas

estou em gouveia onde esta tudo calmo, o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas, nao ha vento e sigo com 30.8ºC


----------



## Fil (18 Ago 2011 às 17:51)

Boas, por aqui céu praticamente limpo com temperatura de 29,4ºC.

Mínima de 14,7ºC e máxima de 29,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 21:18)

Boas,nuvens altas e ambiente ainda morno,vento agora de W/NW,actual 26.2ºC e 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Vento de W com 23.4ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 12:09)

Bons dias.

Noite e madrugada com temperatura amena...baixou até aos 18.0ºC.

Hoje é dia de ...já se vai notando com vento fraco de E/SE,actual 31.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2011 às 12:38)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo ja con uns quentes 31.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 13:12)

Nuvens altas com um sol meio doentio,vento fraco com 33.1ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (19 Ago 2011 às 13:40)

Boa tarde.

A tarde começa quente e um pouco abafada, com vento fraco de E/SE.

Actuais 31,0ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Ago 2011 às 13:48)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual nos *33.6ºC* e HR nos *32%*.


----------



## Serrano (19 Ago 2011 às 14:16)

33ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 14:47)

Boas,já não se pode andar na rua ,está cá uma calma com 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 16:56)

Por aqui o caldeirão já ferve ...com 38.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 18:30)

Hoje chegou há máxima ...lá fora é só ar quente com algumas nuvens,actual 37.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 38.6ºC.


----------



## nipnip (19 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

bom, hoje registou uma temperatura curiosa apesar de obviamente as condições de registo estarem longe de serem as ideais.







sim o carro estava em andamento há algum tempo e a temperatura ainda se manteve assim durante algum tempo.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2011 às 20:03)

nipnip disse:


> bom, hoje registou uma temperatura curiosa apesar de obviamente as condições de registo estarem longe de serem as ideais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Em que zona isso aconteceu?


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2011 às 20:10)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi abrazadora, sem vento e com um ceu esbranquisado... 

extremos: 16.9ºC de minima e 34.9ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo mas esbranquisado, nao ha vento e sigo com ainda 30.7ºC

pelo que se diz na tvi ate parece que vai nevar


----------



## nipnip (19 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

belem disse:


> Em que zona isso aconteceu?



peso da régua... posso dizer que foi talvez dos dias mais quentes que me recordo, se bem ainda sou novinho.

estava um calor insuportável.


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2011 às 22:36)

Boas, dia muito abafado com máxima de 31,4ºC na minha estação (34,7ºC no IPB). A mínima foi de 17,7ºC.

Neste momento 25,5ºC ainda.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

nipnip disse:


> peso da régua... posso dizer que foi talvez dos dias mais quentes que me recordo, se bem ainda sou novinho.
> 
> estava um calor insuportável.



A leitura do termômetro do automóvel é sempre subjectivo.. Dizeres que foi quando entraste no carro e ligaste a chave, então o registo é para esquecer! Digo mais, a maioria não indica mais de 50C. Um dia peguei no carro ao meio-dia em castelo branco e o termômetro indicava 47C, uma brasa! Mas isso é o registo do carro sob efeito estufa, com toda a chapa em volta sem transporte de calor (vento, deslocação de ar). Nesse dia por volta do meio-dia estariam na realidade uns 33C, e indicava 47C no carro parado. Mas mesmo assim não se pode extrapolar, depende das características do carro (cor, posição do sensor), estar ou não à sombra, haver algum vento ou não. É impossível extrapolar.

Digo isto com a presunção de que entraste no carro e observaste o registo de temperatura. Se na verdade les-te esse registo com o carro em circulação há mais de 5-10min, então esquece o que disse até agora! Nesse caso, mede a temperatura depois de 5-10min em andamento do carro amanhã para verificares o "erro" em relação à máxima diária e depois sim extrapolares o que registaste hoje. Para comparares as máximas oficial e no carro, mede o registo entre as 15h30 e as 16h30! Depois diz-nos alguma coisa..


----------



## Costa (19 Ago 2011 às 22:49)

PauloH, ele afirmou que o carro já estava em andamento à largos minutos.



nipnip disse:


> sim o carro estava em andamento há algum tempo e a temperatura ainda se manteve assim durante algum tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 23:15)

Boas,o vento por aqui já se foi embora desde as 20h...ambiente na rua ,actual 29.4ºC e 40%HR.

Hoje só de AC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2011 às 23:33)

A temperatura por aqui inverteu a marcha ,agora subiu para os 31.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2011 às 23:55)

por Gouveia ainda esta quente  o ceu esta limpo nao corre uma corrente de ar e sigo com 27.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 00:09)

Nada se mexe lá fora com uns escaldantes na rua 31.1ºC...dentro de casa ambiente mais fresco 25.7ºC .


----------



## nipnip (20 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

Paulo H disse:


> A leitura do termômetro do automóvel é sempre subjectivo.. Dizeres que foi quando entraste no carro e ligaste a chave, então o registo é para esquecer! Digo mais, a maioria não indica mais de 50C. Um dia peguei no carro ao meio-dia em castelo branco e o termômetro indicava 47C, uma brasa! Mas isso é o registo do carro sob efeito estufa, com toda a chapa em volta sem transporte de calor (vento, deslocação de ar). Nesse dia por volta do meio-dia estariam na realidade uns 33C, e indicava 47C no carro parado. Mas mesmo assim não se pode extrapolar, depende das características do carro (cor, posição do sensor), estar ou não à sombra, haver algum vento ou não. É impossível extrapolar.
> 
> Digo isto com a presunção de que entraste no carro e observaste o registo de temperatura. Se na verdade les-te esse registo com o carro em circulação há mais de 5-10min, então esquece o que disse até agora! Nesse caso, mede a temperatura depois de 5-10min em andamento do carro amanhã para verificares o "erro" em relação à máxima diária e depois sim extrapolares o que registaste hoje. Para comparares as máximas oficial e no carro, mede o registo entre as 15h30 e as 16h30! Depois diz-nos alguma coisa..



eu tenho perfeita noção que o termómetro de um carro não é exactamente um ferramenta de precisão com finalidade de registar temperaturas para efeitos meteorológicos.

posto isto no entanto devo esclarecer alguns pontos:

aquela temperatura foi vista já com o carro a circular talvez por uns 15 minutos não mal entrei no carro, aliás quando entrei no carro este marcava "apenas" 41C, foi subindo há medida que ia andando, até ao ponto em que comecei a subir em altitude e naturalmente a temperatura desceu.

quanto ao erro nunca fiz isso com grande cuidado mas normalmente quando chego a casa e o carro fica há sombra de vez em quando lá me lembro de olhar para o termómetro que tá na parede (já sei que também não é uma boa colocação para o mesmo) pelo que me lembro a temperatura não difere mais que 2/3C.

até podia comparar com as máximas oficiais mas julgo que para esta localidade não existem valores, pelo menos eu não conheço.

somando e subtraindo tudo, eu sei que aquela temperatura terá obviamente um erro associado no entanto já conduzo há uns anos e nunca tinha visto nenhuma temperatura tão elevada no carro, nem mesmo de várias horas a torrar ao sol.

foi principalmente por essa razão que achei "curioso" colocar a imagem.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 00:43)

nipnip disse:


> eu tenho perfeita noção que o termómetro de um carro não é exactamente um ferramenta de precisão com finalidade de registar temperaturas para efeitos meteorológicos.
> 
> posto isto no entanto devo esclarecer alguns pontos:
> 
> ...



Só em caso de curiosidade é de salientar que hoje no Pinhão (distará cerca de 20km do Peso da Régua), climaticamente idêntico ao local onde foi registada essa temperatura, ultrapassou segundo o IM os 40ºC, terá estado perto do 41ºC ou um pouco acima...
Por isso acredito que possas ter tido perfeitamente uns 43-44ºC...


----------



## nipnip (20 Ago 2011 às 00:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Só em caso de curiosidade é de salientar que hoje no Pinhão (distará cerca de 20km do Peso da Régua), climaticamente idêntico ao local onde foi registada essa temperatura, ultrapassou segundo o IM os 40ºC, terá estado perto do 41ºC ou um pouco acima...
> Por isso acredito que possas ter tido perfeitamente uns 43-44ºC...



sim são mais ou menos 20 km sendo que tenho ideia de a Régua ser ligeiramente mais quente (medição a olhómetro).

tendo em conta os condicionalismos da "recolha" seria para esses valores que apontaria.

foi engraçado, por momento senti-me transportado para o Dubai ou coisa parecida.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 01:05)

nipnip disse:


> sim são mais ou menos 20 km sendo que tenho ideia de a Régua ser ligeiramente mais quente (medição a olhómetro).
> 
> tendo em conta os condicionalismos da "recolha" seria para esses valores que apontaria.
> 
> foi engraçado, por momento senti-me transportado para o Dubai ou coisa parecida.



Sim, nós no nosso Portugal temos destas coisas...um bocadinho de tudo, muitas vezes até na mesma localidade...
Não deixou de ser interessante o que reportaste...e os dados fiáveis reportam essa possibilidade


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2011 às 01:16)

À meia-noite a Zebreira ainda com 33ºC.


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2011 às 01:26)

É a mínima mais alta da Península. Cáceres tem menos 0,5ºC...


----------



## Paulo H (20 Ago 2011 às 01:46)

Neste momento tenho:
Exterior: 30.4C 
Interior:  29.0C

Tive de fechar as janelas da marquise, chegou aqui um vendaval durante 15min que por pouco estragava as persianas!

O ar ainda está morno, assim como as varandas!


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2011 às 01:54)

Tº actual *26.9ºC* e *29%HR*. 
Tº máxima por aqui registada este ano, 11 de agosto *38.2ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Ago 2011 às 02:48)

Por aqui uns incríveis *28.0ºC* a esta hora.

O céu está a ficar muito nublado, vamos ver o que dará esta noite bem quente.


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2011 às 02:59)

começou a fazer vento e a temperatura subiu para os *29.7ºC*. 
céu já com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Sirilo (20 Ago 2011 às 03:54)

Vejo raios na zona do Sabugal.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 27,3ºC.

Mínima de 21,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 09:14)

Manhã amena mas abafada, com vento moderado a forte de S/SW, e com céu nublado por nuvens altas e altocumulus abundantes...

Actuais 24,5ºC e *45%HR*.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 10:23)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e alguns altocumulus e cumulus, com vento quase nulo, o que torna o ambiente muito abafado.

Actuais 27,4ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 11:21)

Céu nublado, vento fraco de S.

Actuais 27,2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Ago 2011 às 12:52)

Pessoal, hoje será bom dia para ir até à serra Estrela? Haverá nebulosidade?


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2011 às 13:51)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado e uma temperatura de 27,9ºC.

A mínima de hoje de 21,9ºC foi a mais alta que registei até hoje na minha estação.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Ago 2011 às 14:15)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura nos *30.3ºC *e HR nos* 40%*.

Mínima de *24.0ºC *às 07:23.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2011 às 15:53)

Muitas nuvens altas e imenso calor, 35,6ºC, já esteve em 36,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 16:48)

Boas tardes .

Noite quente com descida até aos 24.8ºC ...por casa não dei conta .

O dia foi de banhos onde se estava muito bem,mas só debaixo da agua...porque cá fora...está  um ambiente muito abafado e com um vento muito quente e nublado,actual 35.9ºC.

Em casa tá-se melhor  com 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 17:53)

De sul está vindo um carregamento de nuvens muitas escuras...na rua ainda 34.9ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2011 às 18:12)

boas

por Gouveia depois de uma noite quente, dia foi de ceu branco com nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde... houve vento moderado nas primeiras horas da manha. 


extremos: 25.0ºC de minima e 34.2ºC de maxima mas a humidade esta nos 53% o que torna o ambiente abafadissimo. 

actualmente o ceu esta com nuvens altas o vento esta fraco e sigo com uns abafados 31.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Céu mais escuro e vento moderado com descida temperatura,actual 33.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2011 às 18:50)

começa a encobrir com nuvens vindas da serra... vamos la ver o que isto vai dar... sigo com 29.7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Ago 2011 às 18:59)

ricardop120 disse:


> começa a encobrir com nuvens vindas da serra... vamos la ver o que isto vai dar... sigo com 29.7ºC



Esperemos que venham uns aguaceiros mas sem estragos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 19:44)

Céu encoberto com vento de NW,actual 31.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 24.8ºC / 36.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2011 às 21:51)

Céu nublado, vento fraco.

Actuais 27,7ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2011 às 22:19)

MarioCabral disse:


> Esperemos que venham uns aguaceiros mas sem estragos



nem aguaceiro nem pingas, nao caiu nada a malta aqui a te se queixou porque queriam uma chuvita "mansa" para regar e arrefecer o tempo 

actuais. ceu nublado sem uma unica corrente de ar e aida com ns quentes 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

Céu com muitas estrelas e sem vento,actual 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 23:10)

Neste momento trovoada por cima da cidade ...já houve alguns trovôes e pingos,actual 29.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2011 às 23:18)

por Gouveia vejo claroes de traz da serra provavelmente entre seia e a zona da covilha por ai... nao tenho a certeza... com intrevalos de uns 3 a 5 minutos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

A trovoada já foi para N com clarões ao longe ,céu limpo e com 29.0ºC .


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

ricardop120 disse:


> por Gouveia vejo claroes de traz da serra provavelmente entre seia e a zona da covilha por ai... nao tenho a certeza... com intrevalos de uns 3 a 5 minutos



por aqui no Tortosendo vez uns poucos relampagos e passou e agora mesmo começou a


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2011 às 23:58)

os claoes cessaram, mas o ceu encobriu e levantou-se vento que sopra moderado... ainda esta abafado, sigo com 28.9ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2011 às 01:18)

Sempre houve rega por aí?


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2011 às 01:40)

A  e os  foram só de passagem por aqui 
Tº actual *25.7ºC* e *30%HR*.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 01:52)

agora esta tudo calmo nao choveu aqui mas houve vento moderado... 
actuais. ceu limpo o vento sopra temporariamente fraco a moderado, e a temperatura nao baixa! sigo com 27.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 08:14)

bom dia 

fui acordado por uma forte ventania mesmo a coisa de 5 minutos, e impressionante as rajadas muito fortes que se fazem sentir por aqui... vamos ver o que vai dar. 

sigo com o ceu encoberto, vento forte e com 27.6ºC


----------



## pedro vitorino (21 Ago 2011 às 10:05)

rajadas de vento muito forte também aqui por lamego... impressionante!


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia 

Céu bastante nublado e a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 10:51)

agora esta tudo calmo nao ha vento e o ceu esta branco a notar-se o sol  nem uma chuvita caiu...
a temperatura nao se meche: 27.3ºC


----------



## pedro vitorino (21 Ago 2011 às 11:17)

por agora, não há vento, tudo calmo!


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

Chuva moderada e algumas rajadas mais violentas. Muitas folhas pelo ar.


----------



## Weatherman (21 Ago 2011 às 13:37)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas alguns cumulos
Temperatura:29,0ºC
Vento:NW 6Km/h
Humidade:46%
Pressão:1015 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 13:56)

Madrugada e manhã marcada por muito vento quente e alguma chuva.

Neste momento 24,4ºC e não chove nem ameaça pra tal.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 14:04)

esta  tudo calmo, ceu esta encoberto nao ha vento e sigo com a temperatura inalterada nos 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 14:53)

Boas tardes.


Desde de manhã céu encoberto com ambiente muito mais fresco ,actual 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 17:09)

Boas,neste momento a trovoada aproxima-se de sul ,muito negro,ambiente na rua continua muito bom ,actual 26.1ºC.


----------



## adiabático (21 Ago 2011 às 17:12)

Sim, preparem-se em C.B. porque acabou de passar uma célula aqui sobre Nisa, segue para Norte. Vem aí outra!


----------



## Weatherman (21 Ago 2011 às 17:13)

Trovoada
Temperatura:25,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 17:20)

adiabático disse:


> Sim, preparem-se em C.B. porque acabou de passar uma célula aqui sobre Nisa, segue para Norte. Vem aí outra!



Elas agora é que começaram a formar-se,vêm aí uma tarde boa ...cada vez  mais proxima e barulhenta,esperamos.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2011 às 17:21)

adiabático disse:


> Sim, preparem-se em C.B. porque acabou de passar uma célula aqui sobre Nisa, segue para Norte. Vem aí outra!



Essa outra foi a que passou por Portalegre agora, traz festa da boa. Preparem-se Castelo Branco, pode ser que tenham sorte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 17:29)

Já  e grossa 25.6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (21 Ago 2011 às 17:32)

Como eu gostava de estar agora em Castelo Branco


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 17:35)

acabei agora de chegar a Castelo Branco e que recepção que foi. uma trovoada muito intensa e uma chuvada que praticamente parou o trânsito na a23. houve granizo à mistura. ao todo foram uns bons 15 minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 17:44)

Foram cincos minutos de chuva e vento forte,ela passou mais forte a W daqui,já foi bom com 1.0mm e descida da temperatura,a sul vêm lá outra ,actual 21.4ºC e vai pingando.


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 17:45)

Boas.
Por Viseu estão a aparecer células de sudeste, sul e sudoeste.
Já se ouvem trovões parece que se prepara um bom final de tarde.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 17:46)

Estou aqui no alegro e a olhar para sul parece que vem aí mais, não é assim, Albimeteo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 17:47)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Estou aqui no alegro e a olhar para sul parece que vem aí mais, não é assim, Albimeteo?



Pelo aspecto parece que sim ,e já faz barulho.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 17:50)

de facto já chove novamente com intensidade e acompanhada de trovoada como a inicial


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 18:02)

Neste momento chove bem e trovoada,actuais 20.7ºC e 2.3mm.


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 18:04)

Bem autentico festival de raios e infelizmente já com incêndios a acompanhar.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 18:09)

dahon disse:


> Bem autentico festival de raios e infelizmente já com incêndios a acompanhar.



E os bombeiros tem que ter *muito cuidado *nestas situações por causa do vento forte de quadrantes diferentes que as trovoadas podem subitamente gerar.

A 8 de Setembro de 1985 também com uma cutoff e incêndios provocados por raios uma ventania surpreendeu e matou 14 bombeiros em Armamar.


É quase uma linha do interior centro até ao litoral norte


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 18:16)

boas

tive o conhecimento que ja trovejou, mas choveu pouco em santa comba dao. 

aqui em Gouveia apoxima-se uma escuridao brutal do lado de seia e ja se ouve trovoada e com bastantes relampagos... a ver vamos´

caiu um aguaceiro que deve ter ajudado os bombeiros em nabais e em folgosinho...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 18:20)

A trovejar novamente por cima da cidade e vai pingando e escuro,elas andam por aí ,actual 20.6ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 18:24)

está realmente por cima da cidade e para sudeste e este está escuro comobreu.  caiu agora mesmo um a metros até estremeceu  rumo a Idanha Nova agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 18:25)

Em força neste momento ...muita chuva,trovoada e quase de noite .


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 18:27)

já parei o carro que não dá para circular tal a quantidade de chuva que cai. os relâmpagos São constantes.21 graus


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 18:28)

Vince disse:


> E os bombeiros tem que ter *muito cuidado *nestas situações por causa do vento forte de quadrantes diferentes que as trovoadas podem subitamente gerar.
> 
> A 8 de Setembro de 1985 também com uma cutoff e incêndios provocados por raios uma ventania surpreendeu e matou 14 bombeiros em Armamar.



Por acaso foi uma situação que reparei o vento variava muito rapidamente de quadrante, mas pela coluna de fumo que se vê penso que a situação já está controlada.

Agora outra coisa que reparei e que achei estranho foi a partir do momento que se formaram as células apareceram duas avionetas vindas do Aeródromo de Viseu e circularam durante algum tempo no bordo norte da célula inclusive durante o período mais activo, para mim foi uma situação algo estranha penso que não seja rotineiro este tipo de voo.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

Bom, fui fazer uma das minhas caminhadas pela avenida Europa, que vai até ao Modelo, e a primeira pancada foi impressionante... Como daquela zona se vê o monte da Cardosa (monte do castelo) viu-se literalmente uma neblina a rodear o monte, mas não era neblina mas sim uma forte pancada de água, por sorte já estava ao pé do modelo, em pouco mais de  20 sec e a pancada de água estava sobre mim, ainda tive que dar uma corridinha .

Neste momento chove outra vez com força, com bastante descargas eléctricas á mistura.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

dahon disse:


> Agora outra coisa que reparei e que achei estranho foi a partir do momento que se formaram as células apareceram duas avionetas vindas do Aeródromo de Viseu e circularam durante algum tempo no bordo norte da célula inclusive durante o período mais activo, para mim foi uma situação algo estranha penso que não seja rotineiro este tipo de voo.



Não é lá muito boa ideia voar nas imediações duma célula, ainda ontem de manhã houve um acidente em Tires por sorte sem grandes consequências, provavelmente provocado precisamente pelo vento duma célula. 
Podem ter sido apanhados de surpresa e estarem a tentar descobrir a forma de contornar a célula.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 18:32)

levanta-se vento que e moderado, e a chuva tabem ja cai
troveja bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 18:35)

A chuva já abrandou com deslocação para N,continua a trovejar e escuro,actual 19.9ºC e 5.9mm.


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2011 às 18:35)

de momento trovoada e chuva,  já com *7.2mm*.
Tº actual *20ºC* e *90%HR*.


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 18:37)

Volta a intensificar a trovoada de uma célula vinda de sudeste desta vez acompanhada de chuva.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 18:38)

chove torrencialmente com trovoes bem audiveis, e pena que nao tenho aqui nada para filmar


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

Bem por aqui a situação está um pouco para o assustador pois tenho a célula mesmo por cima. Pra já nada de chuva muito intensa nem granizo e ainda bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 19:19)

Continua muito nublado com chegada de nuvens baixas de SE,continua trovejando ao longe e mais perto,bom fim de tarde ,actual 19.3ºC e ambiente renovado .


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

por aqui ja se vai afastando para norte, mas ainda se ouvem bem, que rica chuvinha que caiu, foi intensa ao prencipio mas pos-se moderada que bela rega...
 bem mais fresquinho na rua com 21.1ºC

edit: com esta chuva o fogo que andava en Nabais - Folgosinho da deve estar extinto


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 19:33)

A chuva vai caindo fraca, e alguns trovões ao longe.

20,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (21 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

dahon disse:


> Agora outra coisa que reparei e que achei estranho foi a partir do momento que se formaram as células apareceram duas avionetas vindas do Aeródromo de Viseu e circularam durante algum tempo no bordo norte da célula inclusive durante o período mais activo, para mim foi uma situação algo estranha penso que não seja rotineiro este tipo de voo.



Infelizmente esta instabilidade meteorológica não vem a favor do *Festival Aéreo de Viseu* que estava marcado para hoje. Portanto as aeronaves que avistás-te são provavelmente participantes do festival.

Por aqui é ver as células a passar ao lado. Nem chuva, nem trovoada, apenas calor húmido e abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 20:28)

Boas,que saudades que tinha num fim de tarde como de hoje ...muitas nuvens,chuva e ambiente húmido e fresco...muitas nuvens ainda e vento fraco.

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi registada na noite passada com 28.4ºC com uma miníma chegar aos 22.2ºC esta manhã.

Actuais 17.6ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Fil (21 Ago 2011 às 20:39)

Chove moderadamente e ouvem-se alguns trovões. Temperatura actual de 18,0ºC.

Extremos de 17,1ºC / 24,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 20:42)

Com o cair do dia a poente ainda muita trovoada e escuro com direção a N,por aqui vai limpando.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 20:46)

por aqui a trovoada ainda se ouve bem, com raios bem fortes mas espaçados, deve anda talvez entre Cativelos e Mangualde... 
nao ha vento e nao chove... sigo com 20.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 20:49)

As caleiras já não suportam tanta água e transbordam, a chuva continua a cair forte há mais de 1h, os raios sucedem-se uns aos outros por todos os lados em variadas cadências, o vento é forte.

18,4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

em idanha nova vai fazendo em duas direcções distintas, para Este ou seja Espanha e Noroeste ou seja para lá da Estrela. por aqui choveu FORte e caiu uma trovoada intensa até bem perto das 7:30. para aqui já não há mais nada mas valeu a pena


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 21:27)

ha muita actividade electrica de traz da serra, para os lados de celorico, ouvem-se trovoes abafados... nao ha vento


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2011 às 21:36)

Acompanhamento por radar (Zona Norte):

Meteo Galicia

Em áreas de grande declive ou de confluência de linhas de água podem ocorrer situações de cheias repentinas. E isso é frequente acontecer também nas regiões que hoje vão permanecer debaixo de temporal. A situação só tenderá a melhor a partir da tarde de amanhã.

Vários sítios do norte e centro podem estar sem energia eléctrica, devido às trovoadas.


----------



## Geiras (21 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

Guarda com 15.7mm


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 21:41)

aproxima-se uma celula do lado de Seia com fortes trovoes, ja provocou um corte de energia... vamos la ver o que vai dar


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 21:41)

Tenho já registados alguns raios em video, continua a trovejar intensamente, a chuva vai variando de intensidade.

Vento fraco e 16,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2011 às 21:42)

Tarde violenta, com chuva forte mas de curta duração, e trovoadas potentes e intensas, com vento forte e repentino...

Acumulados uns benditos 7,7mm.


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2011 às 21:45)

A trovoada e a chuva, por vezes forte, fizeram baixar consideravelmente a temperatura. 17,8ºC com uma mínima de 17,5ºC registada há poucos minutos.


----------



## Fil (21 Ago 2011 às 21:49)

Chove com bastante intensidade (e eu sem pluviómetro ), a temperatura aqui desceu até aos 16,1ºC actuais que é a mínima do dia.

PS: Esta chuva calhou logo no pior dia possível do verão por aqui.


----------



## Rainy (21 Ago 2011 às 21:50)




----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2011 às 21:53)

Fil disse:


> Esta chuva calhou logo no pior dia possível do verão por aqui.



Porque...


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Por aqui assiste-se a um verdadeiro festival electrico. Muitas descargas serão registadas certamente durante este inicio de noite.


----------



## miguelgjm (21 Ago 2011 às 21:55)

Vendo as imagens de Satélite, o  pior pela zona de Viseu parece ter passado. Correcto ou um erro estrondoso?

(Claro que temos que considerar sempre a imprevisibilidade de tal coisa.)


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2011 às 21:57)

miguelgjm disse:


> Vendo as imagens de Satélite, o  pior pela zona de Viseu parece ter passado. Correcto ou um erro estrondoso?
> 
> (Claro que temos que considerar sempre a imprevisibilidade de tal coisa.)



Por esta noite, em Viseu não deve haver grande espectáculo... Era óptimo que amanhã de manhã tivesse céu limpo para desenvolver qualquer coisa... Mas nada de extremo...


----------



## Fil (21 Ago 2011 às 22:05)

Pedro disse:


> Porque...



Porque são as "Festas da Cidade" por aqui e hoje é o arraial. Semanas a fio de céu limpo e logo hoje é que tinha que chover. 

Continua a chover com intensidade e já estão 15,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 22:15)

por aqui caiu uma potente chuvada e trovoada drante uns 15 minutos, agora ja esta tudo mais calmo a celula segue para norte...


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2011 às 22:15)

neste momento só céu nublado.
a  provocou um pequeno incêndio na zona mais alta do tortosendo (casal da serra), que logo depois foi extinto.
Tº actual *18.6ºC* e *88%HR*.
*8.7mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

A chuva voltou com alguma intensidade e clarões ao longe,actual 17.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2011 às 22:41)

Aqui os relâmpagos acalmaram mas os trovões ainda se sentem ao longe.

18,6 mm na EMA de Moncorvo (21h), um valor bastante elevado para a altura do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2011 às 22:57)

Novamente tudo calmo com muitas estrelas,actuais 17.6ºC e até ao momento 7.0mm.


----------



## dahon (21 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

Boas.

Bem foi um final de tarde inicio de noite memorável trovoada intensa e chuva moderada que caiu durante mais de uma hora sem granizo, por isso por aqui foi mesmo só espectáculo e nada de estragos, pelo menos na minha zona.

Para finalizar de referir que continuam os clarões.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

ricardop120 disse:


> por aqui caiu uma potente chuvada e trovoada drante uns 15 minutos, agora ja esta tudo mais calmo a celula segue para norte...



Excelentes notícias hoje para esses lados, uma boa rega que serviu para travar incêndios e regar algumas espécies que começavam já a pedir de beber...


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2011 às 23:39)

MarioCabral disse:


> Excelentes notícias hoje para esses lados, uma boa rega que serviu para travar incêndios e regar algumas espécies que começavam já a pedir de beber...



e verdade!!  e foi bom para os incendios...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2011 às 10:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> 18,6 mm na EMA de Moncorvo (21h), um valor bastante elevado para a altura do ano.



Uma noite memorável, em que me fui deitar (1h) ainda havia relâmpagos ao longe  

O IM não tem o extremo diário de precipitação de ontem. Mas deverá ter sido cerca de 25 mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2011 às 10:56)

bom dia 

por aqui a noite foi calma, tal como a manha, que esta a ser de ceu muito nublado e com algum vento fraco... sigo com uns agradaveis e fresquinhos 21.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2011 às 12:26)

Bons dias.

Muitas nuvens e pouco sol ...ambiente na rua muito bom ...nem faz frio muito menos calor ...temperatura amena,actual 23.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 17.4ºC / 28.4ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2011 às 13:37)

Boas,mais sol e muitas nuvens,vento de SE,actual 25.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (22 Ago 2011 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 24ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2011 às 14:58)

Boas,tudo igual no céu...com muitas nuvens e sol por vezes,em terra...com subida da temperatura,actual 26.0ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2011 às 15:31)

Boas, dia bastante fresco com céu nublado e temperatura de 17,9ºC e máxima até ao momento de 18,1ºC. Mínima de 13,8ºC.

A precipitação entre hoje e ontem anda à volta dos 35 mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

boas

dia de muitas nuvens e boas abertas por aqui, com algum vento fraco. 
extremos: 16.1ºC de minima e 26.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado mas com abertas, algum vento fraquito e sigo com uns agradaveis 24.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2011 às 20:45)

desceu uma coluna de nuvens da serra e começou a chover fraco por aqui... nao ha vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2011 às 21:36)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e muito sol...para o fim do dia passou a limpo,actual 22.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Tudo calmo com vento de W,actual 21.7ºC com 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2011 às 00:16)

Vento fraco com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2011 às 11:53)

por aqui a manha foi de ceu encoberto d com vento fraco... cairam alguns breves aguaceiros durante a noite... sigo com uns frescos 21.6


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2011 às 16:10)

boas tardes.
Tº actual *26.1ºC* e *36%HR*. 
 do 1 a 23 de Agosto *10.5mm*


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 17:00)

> *SERTÃ/Verdelhos – Mau tempo danificou azeitona e uvas *
> A trovoada acompanhada de granizo do passado domingo fez estragos na produção agrícola de Outono em Verdelhos, na freguesia da Sertã.
> Meia hora chegou para que o temporal que se abateu sobre a aldeia destruísse a horta de Palmira de Jesus que ficou sem azeitona e sem uvas. *“A pedra era do tamanho de um ovo de galinha e a azeitona ficou toda debaixo da oliveira”*, descreveu esta habitante.
> Tudo aconteceu entre as 21h30 e as 22 horas e a situação já não é nova. O ano passado, em Junho também uma chuvada fora de tempo deitou por terra o trabalho agrícola do ano. “A população vive da agricultura de subsistência, não tem seguros e assim torna-se complicado viver”, desabafa ainda esta habitante. O ano passado pediram apoios à autarquia e aos serviços da agricultura mas nada obtiveram. “Este ano a produção era grande mas há anos que não há nada e não dá para estarmos a pagar seguros”, concluiu Palmira de Jesus.
> Toda a aldeia foi afectada, sendo que umas zonas foram mais que outras.


http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4952&Itemid=31


----------



## vitamos (23 Ago 2011 às 17:04)

Vince disse:


> http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4952&Itemid=31



Passei pertíssimo desse local à hora que é relatada (sensivelmente 21h40). Dentro do carro só ouvia o barulho da pedra e vi alguns fragmentos de gelo sobre o capô que teriam sensivelmente metade do tamanho de um ovo, portanto acredito piamente nas dimensões descritas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2011 às 18:49)

Boas tardes.

Dia de muitas nuvens e muito sol...mais um dia de ambiente ameno...o vento vai ficando moderado de NW com alguma frescura ,actual 24.2ºC e 51%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2011 às 18:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto junto da serra, mas via-se algumas abertas ao longe. o vento soprou fraco. 
nao tenho o valor da minima mas a maxima foi de 22.3ºC 

actuais: ceu encoberto vento fraco e com 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2011 às 19:28)

O vento NW com mais intensidade a refrescar bem o ambiente  ,actual 22.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

Boas,ambiente mais fresco com vento de NW,actual 18.5ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2011 às 23:29)

tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento o ceu continua muito nublado e sigo com uns fresquinhos 18.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2011 às 00:06)

Vento fraco com 16.3ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2011 às 01:30)

Dia fresco com mínima de 14,9ºC e máxima de 23,0ºC.

Neste momento céu nublado e temperatura de 15,4ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2011 às 03:31)

Tº actual *15.7ºC* e *72%HR*.
será que o verão já foi


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2011 às 21:10)

Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima hoje de 28,3ºC.

Dia com muitas nuvens que se foram dissipando ao longo do dia.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2011 às 22:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo com vento fraco ao meio da tarde. 

extremos: 12.3ºC de minima e 25.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 18.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu limpo e uma subida de temperatura,actuais 21.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2011 às 12:27)

boas por aqui céu limpo com 25.1ºC
                                       55% HR
                                       vento de SW a 1.4Km/h


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2011 às 14:10)

Algumas nuvens em aproximação à Covilhã, com 26ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2011 às 15:23)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo. agora ao inicio da tarde começou a ficar mmuito nublado e o vento sopra fraco... sigo com 24.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2011 às 17:18)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo pela manhã com algum fresco ...de tarde muitas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 26.0ºC e pouco sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2011 às 20:19)

Boas,menos nuvens e ambiente na rua refrescando com vento de W,actual 22.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2011 às 22:26)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W/NW,actuais 19.3ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2011 às 23:18)

por aqui o ceu esta encoberto e o vento continua a soprar fraco... 
extremos: 13.3ºC de minima, 26.0ºC de maxima...
sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Actuais 17.9ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2011 às 13:05)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente mais fresco hoje...para um dia de verão muito bom  ,actual 23.9ºC e algum vento de W/NW.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2011 às 18:42)

Por aqui céu limpo com 24.2ºC 
            33%humidade
            1013hpa 
            vento fraco NW a 1.4 Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e algum vento...ambiente quente hoje não se sentiu ,actual 23.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2011 às 22:05)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 18.6ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2011 às 00:07)

Por aqui arrefece... *12,4ºC*

Extremos do dia: *9,5ºC  21,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2011 às 07:46)

Já em tempos tinha dito aqui no fórum que não era de todo invulgar ver geada em Agosto em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Fotos fresquinhas de há instantes:


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2011 às 08:19)

Imagens refrescantes André


----------



## Teles (27 Ago 2011 às 10:10)

E eu que já ando farto do calor do verão soube mesmo bem ver essas fotos
Agora a sério impressionante essas fotos 
Obrigado pela partilha André em Portugal nunca tinha visto geada em Agosto


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2011 às 10:34)

Miranda do Douro deu-lhe bem 

Boas fotos André, decerto que não fui o único local do país onde houve geada.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

Teles disse:


> E eu que já ando farto do calor do verão soube mesmo bem ver essas fotos
> Agora a sério impressionante essas fotos
> Obrigado pela partilha André em Portugal *nunca tinha visto geada em Agosto*



Não é nada de espanto. É perfeitamente normal e comum...
___________________

Por Viseu, não houve geada, mas foi uma manhã fresca, e que segue amena com vento e sol.

Actuais 21,0ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2011 às 12:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Miranda do Douro deu-lhe bem
> 
> Boas fotos André, decerto que não fui o único local do país onde houve geada.



Em Bragança ainda esteve mais frio

Grande registo André, nunca tinha visto fotos de geada no Verão em Portugal


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2011 às 14:52)

Sabes que temperatura fez André?

Às 04h a estação de Bragança estava com 4,1ºC, também deve ter geado nas áreas rurais.

Neste momento na minha estação tenho 20,4ºC e céu limpo com mínima de 7,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Ago 2011 às 14:54)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu limpo mas sem vento... sigo com 26.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2011 às 15:44)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente mais quente,vento fraco,actual 28.9ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2011 às 19:03)

Boas,céu limpo e sem nenhuma aragem...há momentos atingi a máxima do dia e nota-se o ar quente,actual 29.4ºC e 18%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2011 às 21:10)

Boas,o vento continua desaparecido...nada se mexe...tudo calmo ,actual 24.4ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## Teles (27 Ago 2011 às 22:18)

Pedro disse:


> Não é nada de espanto. É perfeitamente normal e comum...
> ___________________



Pedro , gostaria que me dissesses onde e em que lugar é normal gear em Agosto, pois conhecendo um pouco do nosso clima penso que não serão muitos os locais onde seja "normal e comum" a geada  em Agosto  
Que acontece excepcionalmente volta e meia, todos sabemos, o André já tinha dito, agora que seja uma coisa "comum"....
Se tiveres dados sobre o assunto, agradeço que partilhes com o fórum   
Já agora, qual a diferença entre "normal" e "comum" neste contexto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

Geada em Agosto.  Segundo o Ogimet a mínima em Bragança foi de 2.6ºC.

Excelente registo André.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2011 às 23:07)

Tudo calmo com 21.0ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2011 às 02:19)

Teles disse:


> Pedro , gostaria que me dissesses onde e em que lugar é normal gear em Agosto, pois conhecendo um pouco do nosso clima penso que não serão muitos os locais onde seja "normal e comum" a geada  em Agosto
> Que acontece excepcionalmente volta e meia, todos sabemos, o André já tinha dito, agora que seja uma coisa "comum"....
> Se tiveres dados sobre o assunto, agradeço que partilhes com o fórum
> Já agora, qual a diferença entre "normal" e "comum" neste contexto.



eu também nunca vi geada em Agosto!!!!
não é nada (comum ou normal) em Portugal


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2011 às 02:38)

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu limpo tal como a noite esta boa para a festa daqui... os extremos d ontem: 10.2 de minima e 27.0 de maxima... actuais: 15.1


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2011 às 13:50)

boas    por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e com algum vento fraco... sigo com 25.5...


----------



## Norther (28 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

boas tardes por aqui céu limpo com 28.2ºC
                                                21% HR
                                                vento fraco 2.2 Km/h de SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2011 às 16:07)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo  e vento moderado de SW/S....ambiente na rua morno ,actual 30.4ºC e 22%HR.


----------



## David sf (28 Ago 2011 às 19:17)

Fil disse:


> Sabes que temperatura fez André?
> 
> Às 04h a estação de Bragança estava com 4,1ºC, também deve ter geado nas áreas rurais.
> 
> Neste momento na minha estação tenho 20,4ºC e céu limpo com mínima de 7,8ºC.



Mínima de 1,5ºC em Bragança, segundo o IM.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2011 às 20:06)

A estação de Bragança teve erros durante a noite, pelo que o gráfico está assim:





Portanto esse valor só poderá ser erro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2011 às 20:07)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente morno...neste momento o ambiente já vai refrescando e vento de W,actual 25.1ºC e 32%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## David sf (28 Ago 2011 às 20:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> A estação de Bragança teve erros durante a noite, pelo que o gráfico está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os 1,5ºC foram obtidos na noite de Sexta para Sábado, esse gráfico refere-se à noite de sábado para domingo.

Vendo as temperaturas obtidas nas EMAs em redor, e a medida pelo Fil, o valor de 1,5ºC parece-me credível.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Ago 2011 às 20:39)

Boa noite.

Esse valor de facto levanta-me muitas dúvidas... Não só a estações em redor, até as sistematicamente mais frias que Bragança como o caso de Vinhais apresenta um valor muito superior, quase 5.5ºC de diferença!

*Vejamos os dados da AEMET:*

A Gudiña: 6.9ºC (900m)
P. Sanábria: 5.7ºC (910m)

Muito mais na media das EMA´s nacionais....


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2011 às 22:04)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu poco nublado por nuvens altas, nao houve vento durante a tarde... 
extremos: 11.4ºC de minima e 27.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Boas,vento fraco de W/NW,actuais 19.5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Ago 2011 às 23:15)

David sf disse:


> Os 1,5ºC foram obtidos na noite de Sexta para Sábado, esse gráfico refere-se à noite de sábado para domingo.
> 
> Vendo as temperaturas obtidas nas EMAs em redor, e a medida pelo Fil, o valor de 1,5ºC parece-me credível.



Não estou a dizer que o valor não seja verdadeiro, mas tenho razões para crer que a EMA não tem andado a funcionar lá muito bem. Se forem a ver as synops do ogimet, vêem que teve algumas mínima muito baixas em dias isolada das outras estações que tiveram temperaturas muito mais altas. Este valor pode até ser verdadeiro, mas eu cá tenho as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2011 às 00:10)

Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC e céu limpo. Extremos de hoje de 13,5ºC / 24,5ºC.



Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Esse valor de facto levanta-me muitas dúvidas... Não só a estações em redor, até as sistematicamente mais frias que Bragança como o caso de Vinhais apresenta um valor muito superior, quase 5.5ºC de diferença!
> 
> ...



Bragança tem muitas vezes mínimas inferiores a Vinhais. Lalin também teve uma mínima muito baixa esse dia, de 2,2ºC. Veremos no resumo mensal se o dado está correcto mas também tenho dúvidas pois às 04h ainda estava na casa dos 4ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia 

Algumas nuvens altas e 13,3ºC.

Mínima de 9,2ºC

______________________________________

Quanto à mínima de Sábado no IM, não me parece que o valor tenha sido de 1,5ºC. Nesse dia tive 7,6ºC de mínima aqui em casa e não costumo ter diferenças muito superiores a 3ºC em relação à estação do IM. A diferença entre a estação do IM e a estação da ESA também é significativa, nesse dia a ESA teve uma mínima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2011 às 10:21)

Fil disse:


> Sabes que temperatura fez André?
> 
> Às 04h a estação de Bragança estava com 4,1ºC, também deve ter geado nas áreas rurais.



Não tinha como medir a temperatura.
Sei que por volta da meia noite um termómetro de mercúrio na parede de uma das casas do centro da aldeia marcava 6,8ºC. 

Também há que dizer que Várzea é um local muito propicio a geadas. A parte mais baixa da aldeia, onde tirei as fotos, está a ~900m de altitude e nele passa um ribeiro. Os montes em volta têm cotas de 1000-1100m e estão minados de aerogeradores. Por eles, sei que na serra esteve vento a noite toda, porque estiveram sempre em funcionamento.
Em Várzea, nem uma brisa, como sempre, o que permitiu a geada.

Durante praticamente toda a semana, excepto na noite de 25 para 26 em que esteve de nevoeiro e chuva, fez bastante frio à noite. Só os bailes aqueciam. 
Infelizmente nunca consegui acordar suficientemente cedo para ver se tinha geado ou não.
Excepto no Sábado porque tive que rumar cedo a sul.

Portanto, é provável que nessa semana tenha geado qualquer coisa, mais vezes. 

Quanto à frequência do fenómeno em Agosto, de facto não é comum a geada lá em Agosto, mas por vezes acontece.
Volto a dizer que o local é bastante propicio à geada.

Mais uma foto da manhã de Sábado:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2011 às 12:27)

Bons dias.

Madrugada e manhã a sentir-se já fresca...hoje baixou aos 10.8ºC...céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 25.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2011 às 13:33)

Boa tarde...

Por cá a manhã foi fresca e com céu nublado por stratus até por volta das 11h da manhã. Agora, está uma tarde de um sol maravilhoso, céu de um azul fantástico e temperatura amena.


----------



## Serrano (29 Ago 2011 às 14:09)

27ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2011 às 14:21)

Boas,céu limpo com vento fraco,ambiente mais morno com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Ago 2011 às 14:24)

Mínima de *8.6ºC* às 05:55.

Por agora, céu limpo e *25.3ºC*.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 15:21)

A estação da Covilhã (aeródromo) chegou aos 7,5ºC de madrugada. Fresquito...


----------



## Zoelae (29 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

David sf disse:


> Mínima de 1,5ºC em Bragança, segundo o IM.



A esse valor ser verdadeiro, será um record absoluto ou perto disso. Para o periodo 1971-2000, a mínima mais baixa fora de 4,4ºC.

A estação de Vinhais tem tido quase sempre mínimas mais altas que Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2011 às 18:35)

Boas,mais uma tarde com ambiente morno e céu limpo,actual 29.3ºC e vento moderado de SW.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

Por cá foi uma tarde fantástica de sol e temperatura amena. Prossegue o ceu limpo e o vento fraeo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Ago 2011 às 20:11)

Zoelae disse:


> A esse valor ser verdadeiro, será um record absoluto ou perto disso. Para o periodo 1971-2000, a mínima mais baixa fora de 4,4ºC.
> 
> A estação de Vinhais tem tido quase sempre mínimas mais altas que Bragança.



Boa noite,

Peço desculpa pelo lapso, tinha ideia que Vinhais teria temperaturas mais baixas que Bragança.

Eu não coloco em causa o valor, apenas me levanta muitas reservas...

*Weather on Line:*






*Ogimet:*






Que a noite foi gélida não há dúvidas, mas qualquer uma desta fontes já dão temperaturas até o dobro de diferença... A estação estará com algum tipo de problema? Têm notado grandes diferenças em relação às circundantes? Fil, qual foi a sua mínima naquela noite?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2011 às 20:34)

Boas,quase de noite  com céu limpo...na rua vai refrescando ,actual 23.9ºC e vento de SW/W.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 21:23)

Esse valor de Bragança parece-me baixo de mais, as estações amadoras registaram temperaturas bem mais altas de mínima; Vale Churido (Fil):10.6ºC; Flor da Ponte (Z13): 7.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

MSantos disse:


> Esse valor de Bragança parece-me baixo de mais, as estações amadoras registaram temperaturas bem mais altas de mínima; Vale Churido (Fil):10.6ºC; Flor da Ponte (Z13): 7.6ºC.



Os valores em discussão são referentes ao dia 27, MSantos. 

Nesse dia essas estações registaram as seguintes temperaturas:

4,7ºC - ESA
5,7ºC - Flor da Ponte (Z13)
7,8ºC - Vale Churido (Fil)


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2011 às 21:57)

Só pela mínima da estação da ESA eu já punha essa mínima de 1,5ºC de lado.  Mas poderemos confirmar no resumo mensal que tem sempre os extremos para Bragança.

Por certo a mínima absoluta para Agosto em Bragança é de 0,5ºC, provavelmente na década de 30 quando a estação estava num local diferente do actual.

Neste momento 19,2ºC e céu limpo. Extremos de 10,4ºC / 24,6ºC.


----------



## Beaufort (29 Ago 2011 às 22:25)

Fil disse:


> Só pela mínima da estação da ESA eu já punha esse mínima de 1,5ºC de lado.  Mas poderemos confirmar no resumo mensal que tem sempre os extremos para Bragança.
> 
> Por certo a mínima absoluta para Agosto em Bragança é de 0,5ºC, provavelmente na década de 30 quando a estação estava num local diferente do actual.




Em http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/003/:

Normais Climatológicas 71-00, Bragança
Estação: sinóptica; Número: 575. Localização: Lat.: 41º48’N; Lon.: 06º44’W; Alt.: 690m. Periodo de funcionamento: 01-03-1931 até à data

Temperatura Mínima diária (°C):
Meses  Jan. Fev. Mar. Abr. Mai. Jun. Jul. Ago. Set. Out. Nov. Dez Anual 
Menor valor -11.4 -11.6 -6  -5.1  -1.4  3.4  4.4  4.4  1.4  -3.8  -5.3  -7.1  -11.6 
Data 04/1972 12/1983 01/1993 06/1975 03/1991 03/1975 10/1980 29/1977 23/1979 31/1974 30/1980 22/1975 12/02/1983


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

Beaufort disse:


> Em http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/003/:
> 
> Normais Climatológicas 71-00, Bragança
> Estação: sinóptica; Número: 575. Localização: Lat.: 41º48’N; Lon.: 06º44’W; Alt.: 690m. Periodo de funcionamento: 01-03-1931 até à data
> ...



Esses extremos são para o período 1971-2000.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2011 às 23:00)

AnDré disse:


> Os valores em discussão são referentes ao dia 27, MSantos.
> 
> Nesse dia essas estações registaram as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> ...



Ups, foi distracção minha, peço desculpa pessoal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2011 às 23:43)

Boas,vento fraco de S/SW com 17.9ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2011 às 10:30)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, com ambiente agradávelmente fresco, mas hoje não hoje neblina senão apenas céu encoberto até às primeiras horas da manhã(9h).


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2011 às 12:39)

boas

por aqui a madrugada e inicio da manha foram de nevoeiro, levantando logo por volta das 8h, deicando o ceu limpo. 
agora o ceu esta a començar a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e com vento fraco... sigo com 24.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 12:59)

Bons dias.

Dia de céu limpo e temperatura amena com 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 14:55)

Boas,nuvens baixas no horizonte a chegar ...vento moderado de SW,actual 28.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2011 às 15:39)

Por aqui estão 27.3ºC com céu a ficar algo nublado
                    40% HR
                    vento NW fraco
                    1010 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 15:51)

Mais nuvens e vento moderado com 28.5ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Ago 2011 às 16:37)

Por aqui já caem uns pingos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 17:08)

Mais nuvens com bom momentos de sol...vento continua moderado mais forte de SW,actual 27.2ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Ago 2011 às 17:22)

Continua a chover (moderadamente) e o vento tem aumentado de intensidade.


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2011 às 17:38)

Por aqui vai-se escurecendo o céu a W com uma temperatura de 24ºC a humidade 62% com vento de NW com rajadas de 20Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2011 às 18:42)

aqui por Gouveia a tarde foi de ceu muito nublado mas quando o sol abria era mesmo quente... começou agora a chover... 
extremos: 14.5ºC de minima e 27.1ºC de maxima

actuais: começa agora a chover, vento fraco e sigo com 21.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 18:48)

Muitas nuvens e escuro a poente,vento continua moderado,actual 24.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 29.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Ago 2011 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

núvens e* 21.8ºC*


Extremos do dia: *9.7ºC  28.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

A chuva deve voltar amanhã, mas hoje ainda esteve um rico dia de sol e calor.

















Agora o céu já está muito nublado e registo 21,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2011 às 22:28)

Boas,poucas nuvens com vento de W,actuais 20.0ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

Boas, céu nublado e temperatura de 16,6ºC. Por volta das 18h ainda caíram umas pingas.

Mínima de 12,7ºC e máxima de 24,7ºC.



Dan disse:


> A chuva deve voltar amanhã, mas hoje ainda esteve um rico dia de sol e calor.



De onde são as fotos?


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2011 às 23:08)

Fil disse:


> Boas, céu nublado e temperatura de 16,6ºC. Por volta das 18h ainda caíram umas pingas.
> 
> Mínima de 12,7ºC e máxima de 24,7ºC.
> 
> ...



Posso estar enganado, mas parecem-me ser da Albufeira de Azibo


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2011 às 23:30)

Fil disse:


> Boas, céu nublado e temperatura de 16,6ºC. Por volta das 18h ainda caíram umas pingas.
> 
> Mínima de 12,7ºC e máxima de 24,7ºC.
> 
> ...



Como bem disse o MSantos, as fotos foram tiradas na área da albufeira do Azibo.






_______________________

17,6ºC agora.


----------



## Lousano (30 Ago 2011 às 23:38)

Azibo é lindo, mas nunca estive no local após uma boa época de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2011 às 00:23)

Vento de W com 19.2ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2011 às 00:24)

boas

por aqui caiu um aguaceiro a pouco, o vento esta a soprar fraco... sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Ago 2011 às 14:07)

Aqui por Castelo Branco, muitas nuvens com algum vento, temperatura a rondar os 23ºC (não tenho estação)...

A noite foi fresca, ainda deu para dormir só com o lençol por cima , algo que já não vai acontecer mais logo visto que a temperatura dentro de casa já começou a descer.

O Outono este ano está com pressa .


----------



## Geiras (31 Ago 2011 às 14:11)

Albifriorento disse:


> O Outono este ano está com pressa .



Se o Verão não se portou bem e não fez o papel dele então deixem vir o Outono


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2011 às 15:55)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens e vento moderado de S/SW...ambiente na rua muito bom ,actual 23.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2011 às 18:47)

boas... no ultimo dia aqui em gouveia o dia foi de ceu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas durante a manha... os extremos de hoje: 14.2 C de minima e 24.2C de maxima... actuais: ceu muito nublado com umas nuvens ameaÃ§adoras muito cinzentas de traz da serra o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 22.7C... mais logo reporto a partir de santa comba dao...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2011 às 19:07)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e com pouco sol...neste momento a sul céu mais tapado...vamos esperar pela ,vento de SW,actual 22.4ºC e 53%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.6ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2011 às 20:27)

céu nublado e vento fraco.
Tº actual *20.9ºC* e *47%HR*.
a espera da dita


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2011 às 21:16)

Boas,céu encoberto e já pinga ,actual 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2011 às 22:58)

Boas,os pingos continuam com os primeiros 0.2mm de acumulação ...vento fraco com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2011 às 00:01)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, o vento sopra fraco e ja caiu uns pingos que so deu para molhar o chão... aqui esta bem mais quente que em Gouveia, sigo com 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2011 às 00:11)

Já não chove e ainda rendeu 0.5mm para terminar o mês ,actual 16.4ºC.


----------

